# How is Adorama with Shipping?



## hankejp (Feb 13, 2009)

Just ordered a Stofen Diffuser through Amazon and see it'll be coming from Adorama.  How good are they with their shipping?  Do your items usually come on time?

Thanks


----------



## inTempus (Feb 13, 2009)

I've gotten all of my stuff quickly from them.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 13, 2009)

They are great, if you are a frequent shopper, they upgrade shipping.


----------



## hankejp (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I am one of those impatient waiters.  Damn I'll love it when they get this teleporting thing down.  :mrgreen:


----------



## hankejp (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, I almost made a order mistake.  I looked back on Amazon at my order and then looked at what they recommend that you buy with it and they were showing the Canon flashes.  Then I got to thinking.  Sure enough.  I did a littl emore looking and then found the one for the Nikon.  I had to cancel my order and then re-order.  Make me mad though, it cost me about $6.00 more for the Nikon one and they look identical.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 13, 2009)

They lost my business when it took 19 days for something I paid extra for 2 day shipping on to arrive.  I called their customer service, and asked they credit me the extra I paid for the 2 day shipping, and they were complete @ssh0les about it.


----------



## JMD (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a good experience with them when I ordered a lens. I wanted the lens for a baseball game coming up on the weekend and I asked if I would need expedited shipping and the customer service lady told me that wouldn't be necessary. The lens showed up two days later in plenty of time for the game. Saved me some cash.


----------



## maulrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered a stofen + speedlite last Dec.  They came in pretty quick.  I was pleased and will order from Adorama again.


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 13, 2009)

I just ordered an 8gig cf card from them earlier today.  Nothing like getting a $110 card with a $60 mail in rebate.  I would have ordered it from B&H, but adorama offered free shipping.

I'll let you know in a week or so how their shipping is.


----------



## chrisburke (Feb 13, 2009)

AUZambo said:


> I just ordered an 8gig cf card from them earlier today.  Nothing like getting a $110 card with a $60 mail in rebate.  I would have ordered it from B&H, but adorama offered free shipping.
> 
> I'll let you know in a week or so how their shipping is.



did you make sure that your camera can handle a high capacity card before you did that.. not all of them can


----------



## flyin-lowe (Feb 13, 2009)

When I ordered my camera B&H was offering free shipping on my model.  Adorama matched it even tho B&H was out of stock, I was surprised when I asked and he said yes.  It came quickly also.


----------



## rlcphotos (Feb 13, 2009)

I have never had a shipping problem with them


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 13, 2009)

I've only bought one thing and ordered prints once from Adorama.  What I ordered arrived 2 days before the expected arrival date through the USPS at that.

The prints arrived in 2 days and I couldn't have been happier with them.


----------



## blash (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered a 50mm f/1.4 from them last Sunday and it's not coming until Tuesday. Lousiest shipping since Amazon, at least across country to the West Coast, and no way in hell am I paying for a shipping upgrade.

Then again, B&H is also in NY and they also take forever to ship out here. Newegg is best IME but they barely carry any camera stuff.

But, at least Adorama actually keeps their used section stocked - there's virtually nothing most of the time in B&H's used store.


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you so much to all those of you who posted great recommendations for Adorama - but if you ever have a query or concern regarding an order from Adorama Camera - or AdoramaPix - please don't hesitate to contact me directly.


Sincerely

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador


helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adoramacamera.com


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 14, 2009)

blash said:


> I ordered a 50mm f/1.4 from them last Sunday and it's not coming until Tuesday ................
> 
> But, at least Adorama actually keeps their used section stocked - there's virtually nothing most of the time in B&H's used store.


 
I was concerned to read your posting; would you like to contact me directly, with your order number, so that I can look into the shipping issue for you?

Sincerely

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adoramacamera.com


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, Big Sister Adorama is watching.


----------



## TUX424 (Feb 14, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> did you make sure that your camera can handle a high capacity card before you did that.. not all of them can


I believe that you only have to worry about the capacity issue when it come to SD cards b/c anything over 2gb is a SDHC card that only works is some thing.

I am really a fan of adorama.com they are always my first stop when it comes to looking for camera gear i love there used gear.
On shipping my camera came is good time but not shipping can never be fast enough...


----------



## giorgio (Feb 14, 2009)

I've just purchased several things from them and everything arrived on time.

BUUUTT....
The tripod arrived with a broken red thingy so it doesn't work, the broken part was lose on the bag.

I sent an email to service@etcetc..., asking for instructions on how or where to return it and have it exchanged it. Didn't receive any response to date, not even an automatic response yet.
So on friday(yesterday) I sent again an inquiry through their web site, and still haven't receive any response nor ticket or something.
So I'll wait until monday and that's it, I'll check some other means I guess and some big deal about it if necessary, they are making me waste time.








Giorgio


----------



## TP328 (Feb 14, 2009)

I just ordered my whole light set (strobe w. soft boxes), slave I ordered it 2 days ago I got it mid morning yesterday, Super fast shipping all that cost me $15 to ship also, incredible helpful on the phone with my decision making on which strobes and soft boxes to order


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 14, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> did you make sure that your camera can handle a high capacity card before you did that.. not all of them can


Interesting.  I didn't check about that...but I do know that my camera supports UDMA cards.  I was using a 4 gig card in my Sony A100.  I assume that since the A700 is geared more towards the enthusiast that it'll support an 8 gig card.

I'll definitely do some research to be sure before I open the package.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MBasile (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered my camera from them. They emailed me asking me to call them to verify the order or they would cancel it within 3 days (I guess because I was a first time buyer with a $1200 purchase). I was in the middle of moving and never got a chance to call them. 3 or 4 days later they called my cell phone to verify the order as well as called my work which I had listed as the shipping address. The weird thing is, I don't think I gave them the work number so they must have looked it up. Crazy that a retailer actually put effort into contacting the customer! 

I will be ordering from them again in the future


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 15, 2009)

giorgio said:


> I've just purchased several things from them and everything arrived on time.
> 
> BUUUTT....
> The tripod arrived with a broken red thingy so it doesn't work, the broken part was lose on the bag.
> ...


 
Dear Giorgio

I apologize that you didn't receive a response to your initial enquiry; at present I can't explain why, but I will certainly look into it.

The enquiry you sent on Friday wouldn't have reached anyone yet as the offices close early on Friday and all day Saturday, however, it will be my pleasure to look after you personally and arrange either an exchange or full refund. 
Please contact me directly, with your order number and I will deal with this immediately.

Again, my apologies, and I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adorama.com


----------



## giorgio (Feb 15, 2009)

HelenOster said:


> Dear Giorgio
> 
> I apologize that you didn't receive a response to your initial enquiry; at present I can't explain why, but I will certainly look into it.
> 
> ...




Hi Helen

Thank you very much
My issue is know being taken care and I'll proceed with the instructions.

Salutes
:thumbup:

Giorgio


----------



## blash (Feb 16, 2009)

HelenOster said:


> I was concerned to read your posting; would you like to contact me directly, with your order number, so that I can look into the shipping issue for you?
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> ...



I sent you an email, but for everyone here: if you're going to ship cross-country, your basic shipping should use a plane, not a truck. If I order Sunday night then, for any order shipping to anywhere in the lower 48, it should arrive by Friday afternoon so I can use it that weekend - otherwise, I have to wait until the following weekend and that's a half-month gone by since I ordered and I can use it. Anything slower than 4-5 business days is slow shipping, I don't care what it is or who it's from or whether it was free shipping or not.

Newegg does 3-day shipping with all orders, and yes sometimes it can cost a bit of money. However, it's very quick to anywhere in the US and, living in Los Angeles, I get next-day shipping either for cheap or free since one of their major warehouses is in LA and UPS sure as hell isn't going to just hold my package prisoner for a few days just because I didn't pony up for 1-day shipping. Do compare.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 16, 2009)

I've had a couple things break in shipping with adorama.  not really their fault... I order these packs of glass frames and occasionally a couple just get broken.  Granted, they COULD pack them better, but I think they just figure it's cheaper to pay for the occasional broken one.

They have always either insta-credited me or sent me a new one for free.

_Overall_, no problems.


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 16, 2009)

manaheim said:


> I've had a couple things break in shipping with adorama. not really their fault... I order these packs of glass frames and occasionally a couple just get broken. Granted, they COULD pack them better, but I think they just figure it's cheaper to pay for the occasional broken one.
> 
> They have always either insta-credited me or sent me a new one for free.
> 
> _Overall_, no problems.


 
If it happens again, I'd like to know about it. The problem is that if it's a packaging issue, it really should be addressed; otherwise customers such as you are going to continue being inconvenienced by having to contact us, to arrange a replacement.

If I'm made aware of it, with the order number, I can ask the dispatch manager to check whether the problem is down to the materials we use, or training needs in the warehouse. This isn't something that the customer service staff would necessarily think to look into. 

Sincerely

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adoramacamera.com


----------



## henryp (Feb 16, 2009)

blash said:


> Then again, B&H is also in NY and they also take forever to ship out here.


I'm sorry you've developed this misapprehension. We endeavor to ship all orders within one business day of receiving them Most orders ship via UPS and your options include overnight and 2-day rush in addition to 3-day select and ground (of you're in no hurry but want the least expensive option). Other options include FedEx and USPS.



> But, at least Adorama actually keeps their used section stocked - there's virtually nothing most of the time in B&H's used store.


Any store's used department is stocked from returns, open-box/demo items purchased from our suppliers and merchandise sold to us by customers who want to get rid of what they don't need and/or are upgrading. Our used dept buyers work daily to maintain an wide range of products, but in general they can't call Nikon or Canon and simply say, "We'd like to order 50 pieces of this-or-that used, please."


----------



## KvnO (Feb 16, 2009)

henryp said:


> I'm sorry you've developed this misapprehension. We endeavor to ship all orders within one business day of receiving them.



This is probably true for most reputable online companies.  I think people have a misunderstanding about how this whole system works.  Once the product leaves the warehouse, it's out of the retailers hands and into that of the shipping company.  This is where you run into late arrivals and such.

Blaming a company like Adorama for shipping issues is kind of pointless (unless there _was_ some sort of error on their end) as they don't transport the product, UPS, FedEx, or the USPS does.


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 16, 2009)

blash said:


> I ordered a 50mm f/1.4 from them last Sunday and it's not coming until Tuesday. Lousiest shipping since Amazon, at least across country to the West Coast, and no way in hell am I paying for a shipping upgrade.
> 
> Then again, B&H is also in NY and they also take forever to ship out here. Newegg is best IME but they barely carry any camera stuff.
> 
> But, at least Adorama actually keeps their used section stocked - there's virtually nothing most of the time in B&H's used store.


 
Upon investigating the circumstances of your order, I discovered that the problem is that you chose the standard shipping option - which is 5-7 days. 

Had you chosen (and paid for) a faster option, you would certainly have received your order faster.

As you are aware from the tracking information, your order was scheduled to be delivered today (Monday), but you were not available to receive it.

Sincerely

*Helen Oster*
*Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*


helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adoramacamera.com


----------



## kundalini (Feb 16, 2009)

I have ordered from both Adorama and B&H in equal measure but mostly from Adorama recently because of how they have helped me on the last few inquiries.  As an aside, if you call for Sales, I can recommend Fred Wasser @ extention 2259.  The minor incidencies I've had from either retailer were taken care of immediately and quite professionally.  

I just wished both would use FedEx as their main transporter...... I despise UPS.  Anyone remember the old Samsonite and gorilla commercials?  Same same.

I would also like to give an appreciation to both Adorama and B&H for keeping an ear to the ground here on TPF.  In my mind, it goes along with trying to satisfy their customers.


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 16, 2009)

kundalini said:


> I have ordered from both Adorama and B&H in equal measure but mostly from Adorama recently because of how they have helped me on the last few inquiries. As an aside, if you call for Sales, I can recommend Fred Wasser @ extention 2259. The minor incidencies I've had from either retailer were taken care of immediately and quite professionally.
> I would also like to give an appreciation to both Adorama and B&H for keeping an ear to the ground here on TPF. In my mind, it goes along with trying to satisfy their customers.


 
Thank you for your kind words; I have passed your feedback on to Fred's manager, who is, of course, delighted.

Thank you again.


Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adoramacamera.com


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, since you seem to be watching this thread, I do have a request of Adorama.....

I'd like to preorder prints, but unfortunately for us "starving photographers" or just plain poor people, we have to preorder in groups of $50.  There are plenty of times I would have liked to preorder when I had a spare amount in my pocket so I could print some 8x10s or send a group of 4x6s for the wife, but to the "poor", $50 isn't exactly a small spare amount.  Not only that, but I have no idea what I would do preordering 500+ 4x6 or 25-50 8x10 prints as that is a lot of prints.

My request is to have a bit smaller amount available for preordering.  I'm not even thinking about the preordering during the sale prices on prints, but that would also be good.  I don't order prints because of the economic times and usually just come across a small amount of "extra" now and then that I would probably preorder because I have the money available "now" as opposed to trying to come up with the money at the time I have prints I'd like done.

Just a thought since you seem to be lurking the thread at the moment.


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 17, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> Well, since you seem to be watching this thread, I do have a request of Adorama.....
> 
> I'd like to preorder prints, but unfortunately for us "starving photographers" or just plain poor people, we have to preorder in groups of $50. There are plenty of times I would have liked to preorder when I had a spare amount in my pocket so I could print some 8x10s or send a group of 4x6s for the wife, but to the "poor", $50 isn't exactly a small spare amount. Not only that, but I have no idea what I would do preordering 500+ 4x6 or 25-50 8x10 prints as that is a lot of prints.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you for taking the time to make the suggestion - it seems reasonable to me, but I'm so much on the side of our customers I'd probably just give everything away, if I could (which is why I lurk on the forums - because they won't let me into the sales office!!).

Seriously, I don't know the answer, but I've passed your suggestion on to our Director at AdoramaPix, and will report back as soon as I get a response from him.

Sincerely

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adoramacamera.com


----------



## bevin (Feb 17, 2009)

Dear Helen,
You are awesome! When (if) the NZ dollar gains some strength and camera stuff in the US becomes cheaper than here I'll be going to Adorama to buy my stuff. Just because you're great!

I love this thread


----------



## blash (Feb 17, 2009)

HelenOster said:


> Upon investigating the circumstances of your order, I discovered that the problem is that you chose the standard shipping option - which is 5-7 days.
> 
> Had you chosen (and paid for) a faster option, you would certainly have received your order faster.
> 
> ...





henryp said:


> I'm sorry you've developed this misapprehension. We endeavor to ship all orders within one business day of receiving them Most orders ship via UPS and your options include overnight and 2-day rush in addition to 3-day select and ground (of you're in no hurry but want the least expensive option). Other options include FedEx and USPS.



Then you guys shouldn't be offering that kind of shipping option. Let's say shipping costs $5 for this 5-7 business day shipping, and you looked at my address and say, oh look the customer lives in Los Angeles, we have someone going out there on official business in 3 weeks and maybe they can deliver it! So you call me up and offer 3-week shipping for $1. Would 3 week shipping be what I had ordered? Yes. Should you offer it? No - it's way too slow.

I once had a package from UPS (one I shipped to myself incidentally) be delayed because the train it was on had a mechanical failure. If it takes longer to be shipped because of something like that, then OK. But that's not why it's taking so long to be shipped. If your customer lives on the East Coast, ground is OK, because they would get it by the end of the week. But if they live on the West Coast, air transport is necessary in order to keep the shipment from being slow.

Here's how internet shipping works - there's 1-day shipping for emergencies, 2-day shipping for rich people, 3-day basic shipping (sometimes free) offered by the best of sellers, 4-5 day basic shipping (sometimes free) offered by the rest of the crop, and slow shipping offered by customer service representatives who like to pass the buck to either the customer (didn't buy an upgrade) or to UPS. Oh but you do offer 3-day shipping? If it isn't your cheapest option, I don't want it, ergo the "basic" label above.



> Any store's used department is stocked from returns, open-box/demo items purchased from our suppliers and merchandise sold to us by customers who want to get rid of what they don't need and/or are upgrading. Our used dept buyers work daily to maintain an wide range of products, but in general they can't call Nikon or Canon and simply say, "We'd like to order 50 pieces of this-or-that used, please."



No, you obviously can't. I am simply remarking on the observation that, right now I see a 50 f/1.8, 55 macro f/2.8, 28 f/2.8, 60 f/2.8, 85 f/1.8, and other light, cheap Nikkor AF primes here:

Lenses

while over at B&H I see a 28 f/2.8, a 24 f/2.8, aannnnnd...... that's it for light, cheap Nikkor AF primes here:

Used SLR Camera Lenses | B&H Photo Video

However that came to be isn't important to the consumer - I don't care if more customers return items to Adorama, or if the manufacturers seem to like Adorama more and pass them more used items and it's not really B&H's fault. I just don't care - the offerings of each store are what they are and I will buy from the store that has what I want at the time I am in the market.


----------



## andrew99 (Feb 17, 2009)

I bought a tripod, head, battery grip for my D300 and softbox from Adorama just before Christmas (all in one order), and everything was at my door (in Toronto) in 2 business days in perfect order.  I've only ordered from them once, but I couldn't be happier with their service so far.


----------



## Gomes (Feb 17, 2009)

Placed a big order last friday with 2-3 day shipping, assuming they dont ship on holidays (monday) It should get here wed or thurs.


I had previously ordered from B%H, came pretty quick but I recieved a recipt for some guy in Kazhakastan (or something like that) that was like $4,000 worth of canon stuff. Wasn't a big deal, but I thought it was sorta wierd.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 17, 2009)

blash... wow... dude... seriously...


----------



## mosu84 (Feb 17, 2009)

manaheim said:


> blash... wow... dude... seriously...



+1


----------



## rprata (Feb 18, 2009)

For what it's worth, I ordered a lens (70-200 Tamron) from B&H yesterday at around Noon.  It's out for delivery (on the brown truck) today.  Free shipping.  Can't beat that.. can't yet speak for Adorama, except to say I placed an order with them and subsequently canceled it; when I called to cancel it, the rep I spoke with was very rushed and borderline rude on the phone.


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 18, 2009)

rprata said:


> For what it's worth, I ordered a lens (70-200 Tamron) from B&H yesterday at around Noon. It's out for delivery (on the brown truck) today. Free shipping. Can't beat that.. can't yet speak for Adorama, except to say I placed an order with them and subsequently canceled it; when I called to cancel it, the rep I spoke with was very rushed and borderline rude on the phone.


 
I apologize that you didn't receive the standard of service that we expect from our sales staff. 
Please advise me of the date and time of your call, plus the number you called from; this will enable us to locate the tape of the call, and address the matter with the member of staff concerned.

Again my apologies, and I look forward to hearing from you: helen.oster@adoramacamera.com.

Sincerely

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adoramacamera.com


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 18, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> I do have a request of Adorama.....
> 
> I'd like to preorder prints, but unfortunately for us "starving photographers" or just plain poor people, we have to preorder in groups of $50......My request is to have a bit smaller amount available for preordering. I'm not even thinking about the preordering during the sale prices on prints, but that would also be good.


 
Well, I have an answer back, but it isn't what you wanted to hear I'm afraid; I've been told that it just wouldn't be economic for us to offer smaller quantities - I am sorry.

Sincerely

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adoramacamera.com


----------

